# Flaky skin and hair loss



## NikkiNYC (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi everyone,

About a month or two ago my chihuahua Edie randomly had some flaky skin on her belly, she doesn't really have any fur on her belly but the skin was dry and flaking off so I used a gentle exfoliating scrub on her belly during her bath and put a gently lotion on her and it was gone, no more problems. Now about two weeks ago I noticed some flaky skin on the outside of her ears so I gently rubbed at the dead skin and it came off but some fur came off of her ears with it. 


Her ears don't seem to be itching her more than normal and she doesn't seem bothered at all by them but this is a little concerning. She eats raw primal and stella & chewy and I also will usually put a little coconut oil in her food but I haven't been very strict about that. 
Anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Her ears look a little red to me. If it doesn't clear up soon, I'd check with a vet.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Coconut oil is safe if licked and is a moisturizer. I would also consider adding Vit. E to her diet.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Also what is she eating as it could be a food allergy


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Has there been alot of stress in her life? Sometimes that alone will cause hair loss. I am concerned that this looks inflammatory to me. Redness and hair loss? Vet time.


----------



## jshiloh (Apr 21, 2014)

What is the pup eating? Switch to raw food and eliminate all grains from her diet.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Hope you've found some answers and relief for the baby. Please update.


----------



## NikkiNYC (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks everyone, I wound up taking her to the vet because I realized she needed some vaccines anyway within the next month so I took her early. The vet said she has a slight skin bacteria infection and she said it may clear up on its own or not but she suggested giving her an antibiotic shot and it should clear up within a few weeks. She eats raw primal so no grains, not sure how she got it but glad it will go away and it's not mange or something!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Amberleah lou lou use to be like that, it's a food allergy, her holistic girl Kim her on Ol' immune and grizzly Fish oil. She can not eat chicken or grains. 

opps just read your last post after posted this, but fish oil, ol' immune help anyway.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Oh poor baby. Wishing her a speedy recovery. Glad you went to the vet and got and explanation for this.


----------

